# I thought I had it solved - Nilfisk E130



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

So I did all my research and my shopping list is:
- Nilfisk E130 with lots of attachments bundle
- multi-angle adapter
- qwasher 10m rubber hose
- qwasher quick release adapter fitted on front

So I call Cleanstore ... "I'm interested in a E130 http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7464 bundle...but I think you've got the wrong picture.,..the E130 doesn't have a reel"

"Ah sir, yes it does. The E130 2-8 had no reel, but the E130 2-9 does. And that's all we do now"

So I investigate more and can't find an reel-less E130 and don't really want to have to hack it apart (as another post shows here very nicely) to ditch the reel and get the exit to come out the front to fit the qwasher hose and its quick fit release

What to do?


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Just buy it elsewhere, loads of places on tinternet, just google it:thumb:

http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/displayProduct.jsp?sku=SI15621&CMP=KNC-GUK-CPC-GEN-SKU


----------



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

...but I'd got the cleanstore price passed by SWMBO on the basis of all the toys, and it will be significantly more having to buy them on top of that CPC price


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh I see, but if it's no longer available at cyc then you either have to go elsewhere or buy a different model :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

CANT BUY WHATS NOT AVAILABLE MATEY

http://www.pressureclean.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?PID=76&C=2

http://www.pressurewashersworld.co....iate=adwords&gclid=CLLrlJGr4rACFYwQfAodGw4B0Q

quick google search will find lots

i have one and great machines


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't fit the reel then. Simple solution really. The washer will come with a few things needed attached inc the reel if my C130 was anything to go by. I find the reel useful but don't know how it will work with the different hose.


----------



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

Paddy_R said:


> Don't fit the reel then. Simple solution really.


Really - doesn't look like a simple "fit or don't fit" option...http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185586&highlight=nilfisk+reel

Looks like cheapest barebones E130 2-8 I can find plus the http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7415 - which comes in at about 40% (260 vs 180 in round numbers) more than an E130 2-9 

Or can you get rubber hoses to fit the E130 2-9 reel and I'll forgo the quick release?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

It nothing like the reel on my C130 judging by those pics. Looks like a right royal pain to change the hose though.


----------



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

OK - I think I'm there...

E130 2-9 from cleanstore with bundle
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7464

10m rubber hose for E130 with reel
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NILFISK-E...BBER-HOSE-250BAR-DETAILINGWORLD-/180812523257

...anyone fitted a hose like this to a E130 with a reel - does 10m fit OK (how about 12m?), is winding it all back in a PITA?


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Winding back the rubber hoses on to the reel is soooo much easier & better than the horrible plastic hoses that they come with, you will be glad you got the rubber hose. Luckily for me, my P-150 came witha rubber hose as standard, big difference over my previous E-140 wih plastic hose


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

MartinM said:


> So I did all my research and my shopping list is:
> - Nilfisk E130 with lots of attachments bundle
> - multi-angle adapter
> - qwasher 10m rubber hose
> ...


http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=3450


----------



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

macmaw said:


> http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=3450


^^^
Yes, called them about that one this afternoon - despite the picture, the unit supplied is a E130 2-9 which has the hose reel. They have no reel-less E130 2-8 at all....


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Ah, I thought as they still had it listed as in stock you could just buy it online without phoning them, worth a stab anyway.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

can't you just connect your qwasher hose to the hose on the hose reel??


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

No, the qwasher hose is a replacement hose as opposed to an extension, it can be fitted to reels though which makes it a good solution


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

MartinM said:


> OK - I think I'm there...
> 
> E130 2-9 from cleanstore with bundle
> http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7464
> ...


I had a look at that when I had my E140, and changing the hoses over is pretty easy, you could go for the 12 meter, IIRC any longer than that and it won't all fit back on the reel, cleanstore do a 7 meter extension which I use with my 10 meter P150 hose, although its pretty dear it's worth it IMO.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Trust me, it is easy peasy taking the real off, just a good few screws to undo. Takes around 5-10 mins to do..


----------



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Dooka

When you took the reel arms off in your photo post to get the 'front exit' mod, I guess you are left with two open slots at the top? Did you do anything about them?


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

MartinM said:


> So I did all my research and my shopping list is:
> - Nilfisk E130 with lots of attachments bundle
> - multi-angle adapter
> - qwasher 10m rubber hose
> ...


Enjoy  :thumb:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-E...erTools_SM&hash=item35bdc14519#ht_1867wt_1199

Reasonable price too


----------



## swordstoke (Aug 7, 2010)

Just ordered an E130 from ARGOS @ £159.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7154203/Trail/searchtext>NILFISK.htm

They appear to have a few Nilfisk models at reduced prices including an E140 at the same price.

2 day home delivery.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

My E130 from cleanstore has just been delivered today.
And yes it came with a real. Dam.
Do I send it back or do I keep it????


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

Dipends of the price

Ebay one is WITHOUT reel,on reasonable price and with FREE dellivery!


My opinion- i like thisone with NO REEL as with this hose is PITA to use a 120 with NO reel i cant imagine what is to put this hose on the reel :tumbleweed:


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

Verry bad hose is the original on 120

I want to upgrade allready


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I got the E130 2.9 from Argos for £160 too :thumb:


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

MartinM said:


> So I did all my research and my shopping list is:
> - Nilfisk E130 with lots of attachments bundle
> - multi-angle adapter
> - qwasher 10m rubber hose
> ...


I'm in the same position Mate.
I think I'm sending mine back. I don't like this real.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

£163, without real.
Sent the other back to cleanstore.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-E...erTools_SM&hash=item35bdc14519#ht_1867wt_1199


----------



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

Went for the E130.2-9 with the reel and bundle of accessories from Cleanstore (plus the angled adapter and car nozzle) - unbeatable for the price, delivered next day and....it's great 

The reel is OK (rather than good/excellent) - I can live with it and always have the option of removing it if I end up hating it.

Provided snow bottle is OK, but my Monza snow lance is far better (got no pictures - we only have white cars and white foam on a white car doesn't show up much!)

qwashers can do me a 15m rubber hose with the reel banjo bolt fitting and reckon it will all wind onto the reel OK - can anyone independently confirm that?


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

M3simon said:


> £163, without real.
> Sent the other back to cleanstore.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-E...erTools_SM&hash=item35bdc14519#ht_1867wt_1199


You do the wright chice :thumb:

You avoid problems in the future


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Your not going to believe this.
After Cleanstore delivering the wronge machine, ie a E130 2.9(with real) and not having E130 2.8, it was returned for a full refund.
I found and bought the below off the eBay. E130.2.8 with out real.
I could not believe my eyes when the delivery man turned up, with yes another E130 2.9 with real. 
Some bodies having a laugh.
:devil::devil::devil::devil:

Quote:
Originally Posted by M3simon 
£163, without real.
Sent the other back to cleanstore.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-E1...ht_1867wt_1199
You do the wright chice

You avoid problems in the future


----------



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

I guess the E130 2.8 are getting scarce now, and sellers think the punter won't mind the "upgrade" to 2.9 at the same price...and can't be bothered to change the add.

Now, about a 15m qwashers hose on the reel...anyone done it?


----------



## jazzist (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm after a new PW as well after my Aldi branded Karcher has given up after just over 3 years (pulsing again) - will double check receipt as it may be just inside 3 yrs 

Probably going for something that will be more reliable as the Karcher had to be repaired twice, once for leaking and pulsing, a second time for pulsing. The warranty was good though and repaired promptly via my local Karcher service centre.

So my criteria are a similar flow rate and pressure to the Aldi but Alu pump and induction motor. Sound sensible?

I have reserved a Nilfisk E140 for a very good price from Argos for now, pick up for Thur:
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Search/searchTerms/E140.htm

They do list the E130 for the same price but it is with reel and out of stock at my local store - I can't find a reason not to get the E140 instead?

Might try the included hose first and get a rubber hose later if I hate the included one?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NILFISK-E...werTools_SM&hash=item2a194426f9#ht_2357wt_333

Does changing the hose void the warranty? What about just leaving the current hose on the reel wound up and fit an extension rubber hose?

I'm thinking of getting the Argos 4 yr warranty for £44.99 as PWs don't seem to be particularly reliable beasts.

Hopefully I can get a new fitting for my CYC snow lance as otherwise that will be another expense.


----------

